# welding symbols



## عبير عبد الرحمن (22 أغسطس 2009)

الرموز العامه










شكل رمز اللحام


















تفاصيل الرموز علي الشكل 











بعض الامثله لكل رمز










اولا Fillet Welds) 

:58::58:

The *fillet weld* (is used to make lap joints, corner joints, and T joints
























The length of the weld is given to the right of the symbol








Notice that the spacing, or *pitch*, is not the clear space between the welds, but the center-to-center (or end-to-end) distance.


:84::84::84::84::84:




ثانياGroove Welds)

:58::58:

The *groove weld* is commonly used to make edge-to-edge joints, although it is also often used in corner joints, T
joints, and joints between curved and flat pieces








:56:The *square* groove weld:56:









:56:The *V-groove* weld:56:

















:56:The *U-groove* weld:56:









:56::56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## البخاري 19 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك واكرمني بمرافقتك في الفردوس الاعلي


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الله ينور بجد , جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## gamecenter (2 أكتوبر 2009)

ِكرا يا مهندسة عبير
بارك الله بك
كنت اتمنى منك ومن غيرك من المهندسين عندما يقدمون عملا ممتازا كهذا الذي بين ايدينا ان يقدموه بصيغة كتاب الكتروني pdf او doc فبهذه الطريقة يسهل خزنه والرجوع اليه في اي وقت كان وبنفس الوقت يمكن الحفاظ على الملكية الفكرية بان تضعي ختم او اسمك حتى لا ينسبه احد لنفسه. ودمتي اختي الفاضلة 
انا مهتم بالرسم الميكانيكي والرموز الميكانيكية بالاوتوكاد فاذا استعطعتي ان تفيديني باي ملف بارك الله بك


----------



## مشتاق المهندس (2 أكتوبر 2009)

جزيل الشكر لكي يا استاذه انا حاليا اعمل بعمل يخص الللحام وهذا الشيء يفيدني فأشكرك على هذا مره ثانيه واتمنى لكي التوفيق المهندس مشتاق


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## ahmadaref (28 أكتوبر 2011)

يارب تسلم ايدك يامهندسة عبير


----------



## darcknet (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا يباش مهندسه عبير *​


----------



## خالد صلاح الدين (8 يناير 2012)

شكرا يا اخى


----------



## senuors (21 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكي يا بشمهندسة عبير

جزاكي الله خير وزادك علما


----------

